# Underbite Causing Problems?



## Quill

Edie's nearly 8 months old now, and for the past month we've noticed she's developed an underbite. At first it was kinda cute (it gives her a dopey expression), but lately she's been rubbing and scratching at one particular area of her mouth, like she used to do when she was teething, and also she's been acting kind of sad. 

Our vet is old-school, and when we took Edie in three weeks ago, she said that it's probably not worth doing anything about since she's still eating fine. 

But I'm not so sure. Edie was making progress with her shyness until a week or so ago when she had a setback for no discernible reason, and I'm worried that she's in pain and it's making life hard for her. Should I insist on an x-ray, even though she's eating and is otherwise fine? 

I suppose I'm just looking for reassurance because I don't want to subject her to anaesthetic and a vet trip for no good reason. I'm a canine hypochondriac sometimes


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Did you bet have a thorough look in her mouth? The fact that she's scratching that area would make me think that something is bugging her. Could it be that she has a late tooth coming in or one is loose? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh

*did your vet

Sorry, I'm on my phone! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168

I agree with Krystal. Her actions make me feel like she may have something bothering her in her mouth. Have you or your vet checked her teeth? How severe is the underbite? Many Chis have underbites that don't cause any issues whatsoever. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Quill

I gave her a thorough look as soon as I noticed the problem, yeah. What I think is happening (and it's a little difficult to describe, so please bear with me!), is that one of her lower canines is pressing on the soft flesh of her upper lip/possibly also her palate, kinda trapping the lip between her upper teeth and that canine. The vet said that both her lower canines lean very far forward in her mouth as well as her having an underbite, so I think that could be contributing to it.


----------



## susan davis

Maybe a vet who specializes in dental problems???


----------



## intent2smile

I think I would get a second opinion from another vet or take her back to your vet and insist he take a closer look. It sounds like it is bothering her. I hope you find something to help soon.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

